# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Honey Bath Formula...?

## irThumper

How much Honey per how much treated water? Recommended temp and amt of time to soak frog? 

Honey still hasn't pooped so looks like a honey bath tonight or tomorrow... meh.

Such a pudge! Intermediate between brown and green here, makes her(him?) look dusty  :Wink:

----------


## Lija

Just a little bit, a few drops. But honey bath has to be followed by regular treated water bath.

----------


## elly

> Just a little bit, a few drops. But honey bath has to be followed by regular treated water bath.


Eep. I did not do that, but I think mine climbed into the water bowl immediately afterwards so maybe it's okay.

----------


## StickySally

I use 1 tbsp of honey, mixed with a shallow dish of room temp treated water and then rinse in a regular bath to get the honey off. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tony1

Does It matter what kind of honey

----------


## irThumper

I use organic non-GMO honey from the health food store so as to hopefully reduce pesticides and chemicals in it. It's solid and white so can't do a few drops, but I use maybe an 1/8th of a teaspoon, give or take. The water is bottled spring water treated with Reptisafe, and it is just warm enough so all the chill is taken off and the honey will melt. I soak the frog for 5-10 minutes then follow with a rinse off of the same temp spring water with Reptisafe and no honey.

I misnamed my frog in the original post, that was Jelly Bean, not Honey-Lime. We lost poor Jelly last month  :Frown:  He never grew much and was the size of a sub-adult the four years we had him. He always had trouble shedding and trouble with his digestion. I guess we were lucky to have had him as long as we did.

----------

